# wheels through costco



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

hmm interesting, I'm a Costco memeber, and when I got my Cruze they had a deal where I special pricing and will be getting a $500 gift card too.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Only in 16s? I am a member too...


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

was just looking they have just one rim style in 18s


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I recall someone here bought steelies for the winter from Costco, and got them for a very cheap price too.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Problem with adding wheels to your Cruze is that they don't look right if you don't lower your car a tad bit... I hate seeing wheel well space.


----------



## cruzezeta (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah. 18 inch you gotta lower it... 16 inch probably not so much cuz the tires are bigger.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I went to the website and there were 16, 17, and 18's available. The Apex isn't a bad looking wheel and the prices were good. The 17's and 18's had one style and two styles for the 16's.


----------

